# Need help with Decca Vinyl LPs: UK vs. German?



## GrosseFugue

Hey, why isn't there a sub-forum for Vinyl LPs? 

Okay, so I just got a Decca German pressing (re-issue) of the British 
Decca produced 1971 Tannhauser by Solti with Rene Kollo and Christa Ludwig.
See pic!

My question for those in the know is: am I really missing out on sonic
excellence since I didn't get the original UK-made LPs?

According to this guy, the German Decca pressings were apparently pretty
good (just not *as* good as the UK's): http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/viewpoint/0102/londondecca.htm

I don't have a super-high-end system. So figured it wouldn't be a major deal.
But I do see that the UK Decca version is going for 3-times as much. Is it worth it?


----------



## millionrainbows

GrosseFugue said:


> Hey, why isn't there a sub-forum for Vinyl LPs?
> 
> Okay, so I just got a Decca German pressing (re-issue) of the British
> Decca produced 1971 Tannhauser by Solti with Rene Kollo and Christa Ludwig.
> See pic!
> 
> My question for those in the know is: am I really missing out on sonic
> excellence since I didn't get the original UK-made LPs?
> 
> According to this guy, the German Decca pressings were apparently pretty
> good (just not *as* good as the UK's): http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/viewpoint/0102/londondecca.htm
> 
> I don't have a super-high-end system. So figured it wouldn't be a major deal.
> But I do see that the UK Decca version is going for 3-times as much. Is it worth it?


This article concerns older pressings which were made in different countries.

My experience is with _newer _German pressings of Beatle albums (Magical Mystery Tour, Revolver, Rubber Soul, and Sgt. Pepper), which sound ten times better than the original Capitol or UK pressings.

Why?

1. The vinyl is better, called "virgin" vinyl; US record companies frequently recycled old vinyl.

2. Vast improvements were made in record-cutting lathes during and after the 1970s. These Beatle records had new metal masters created.

Old records, "first issues" are mainly valued as collector's items, not for their fidelity of sound.

As far as the Decca/London differences, I can't help you there.


----------



## joen_cph

It´s correct that as regards the classical music Decca releases, the UK pressings (SXL for instance) have a reputation for being better that the German ones (6.35xxx for instance); some advocate for the US issues from Decca-London label too. Personally I´m not a sound buff & don´t focus much on it; the differences can be rather marginal, unless you have high-end equipment. I have noticed a tendency to a bit more surface noise & slightly duller sound on some of the German ones, though. But it doesn´t necessarily comply that much to all releases. 

Also, the date of the pressing can mean something; for instance they seem to have become somewhat poorer, when the CD was introduced by the same labels.


----------



## GrosseFugue

joen_cph said:


> It´s correct that as regards the classical music Decca releases, the UK pressings (SXL for instance) have a reputation for being better that the German ones (6.35xxx for instance); some advocate for the US issues from Decca-London label too. Personally I´m not a sound buff & don´t focus much on it; the differences can be rather marginal, unless you have hi-end equipment. I have noticed a tendency to a bit more surface noise & slightly duller sound on some of the German ones, though. But it doesn´t necessarily comply that much to all releases.
> 
> Also, the date of the pressing can mean something; for instance they seem to have become somewhat poorer, when the CD was introduced by the same labels.


Thanks, good to know the differences are "marginal." I should add that my German re-issue LP is from 1971, the same year that the UK-version came out, which is weird.

I'm really curious now to get my hands on some NEW re-issues. Which millionrainbows says can sound up to "ten times better" than the originals. I'm salivating at the thought!


----------



## bigshot

millionrainbows said:


> Old records, "first issues" are mainly valued as collector's items, not for their fidelity of sound. As far as the Decca/London differences, I can't help you there.


That is true for rock music, but it isn't the case with classical LPs which always used virgin vinyl and first class pressings.

In the case of Decca/London, the CDs sound best. It's a very good label.


----------

